# Guess what I made...?



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

With several other members making fish dip...I had to do some since it's been a year since I made any!!! I doubled the recipe and now have 13.5 lbs of fish dip!!!

You use Wade's Tuna Dip Recipe

About 3 pounds Yellowfin Fillets. (Or fish of your choice)

3 Bricks Philadelphia Cream Cheese

2 Bunches Green Onions

1-Cup Hellmans Mayonnaise

2 Large jars of diced Pimentos (6 oz. I think)

½ cup sweet relish

1 cup diced jalapenos

½ cup dill relish

Garlic Salt

Cayenne Pepper

Lemon Pepper

Mesquite Liquid Smoke (I don't use this cause I smoke mine on the EGG)

Olive Oil

Directions:
You want to start with a non-stick skillet. Using a small plate, roll the fillets in olive oil coating both sides good. Pre-heat the skillet. You want it almost hot enough to start smoking. Throw in the tuna. Season it pretty heavy with garlic salt and lemon pepper at this time. Cook it all the way through. (Medium??) Take the tuna up and put it in a big mixing bowl. While you waiting for it to cool, in a separate bowl, pour the relishes and pimentos together. I usually season this with all the seasoning and mix it. Don?t drain anything, just pour it in. Season this mixture to taste with the garlic salt, a little regular salt, cayenne pepper, and a little regular lemon pepper. Dice the green part of the onions up and add them to this. Mix it together and let stand. Add a few drops of the liquid smoke to the mixture if you want to give it a little smokey flavor. Go back to the tuna. I always just tear it up as fine as I can with my hands. Seems to take out any lumps. Do this as soon as it cools enough to handle. In the same bowl, add the cream cheese to it. Use a big spoon and mix it till the cheese is blended evenly. Now, pour in all the other stuff and mix well. Add the mayonnaise at this time. I usually use about a cup. Mix it all together. Put it in a serving bowl, cover and refrigerate. You may have to add a little more mayonnaise if it?s feels kinda dry. That will be the cheese firming up again.

Now I add a little more spice to mine (more cayenne/jalapeno)... I like to use about 1/4 of a sweet onion chopped fine, and a small jar of diced garlic!!! I also use no liquid smoke cause I smoke my fish on the EGG so no liquid smoke needed!!! I used BFT/red snapper on this go around. I also smoked the cream cheese. I did screw up though, I didn't see that I bought 1/3 less fat cream cheese so it didn't stay together on the egg!!!No problems, just scooped it into a bowl!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: This dip and some good crackers and it might make you smack someone!!! Everyone that tries this goes CRAZY fer it! :yes::thumbup:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man that looks good.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

what temp did you smoke the fish?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dude that looks good.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd take that over Krispy Kreme! :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

travhale said:


> what temp did you smoke the fish?


250 until it looked a little dry. The meat will absorb the fluids in the wet products in the rest of the recipe.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> I'd take that over Krispy Kreme! :whistling:


Well, it all depends......... I do love my Krispy Kreme!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good Jason !


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup. That recipe is about the best you can make 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Had to be great!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

